# Is it legal to hunt in bingam canyon?



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Is it legal to hunt in bingam canyon? I am hoping for some jacks or eurasian doves.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you mean Butterfield? If so, most of it is private, if not, I am not sure??


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

A couple years ago I went to the top (of Butterfield) and went south, I was hunting pine hens, only time I ever went up there hunting and I am pretty sure I have heard since it is closed to hunting. I have gone up there messing around with a Turkey call. I have seen alot of Turkey's on the lower part, however 10 feet on each side of road, until the top is private property. 

However if you go there now, there are concrete barriers accross the road and on the fence North of the road next to barriers there is a sign that say's it marks the edge of CWMU. I dont know if this is for the Elk hunt on Kenecott or something else.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Guys, Bingham Canyon is above Copperton or Copperton is at the base of Bingham Canyon.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

There's a ton of people that jump fences up they but to me it wouldn't be worth it.

I know Terry's going after the people jumping Kennecotts fences he said he's got trail cams set out because it was so abused by deer and turkey hunters up butterfield and several other places.

Bingham canyon is all Kennecott execept copperton.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I realize that Butterfield and Bingham are two different canyons and I assumed he meant Butterfield, since Bingham is a mined out pile of overburden. although there are still some big elk on top there, but all Private.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, it is legal to hunt. But it is private property so you'll have to get permission from the land owner - Kennecot. They do sell hunts for deer and elk. You guys remember a couple years ago - a picture was circulating of Karl Malone with a huge freaking buck - from what I remember, that was taken on a paid Kennecot hunt.


----------

